# Leftover sock yarn



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

I have a lot of leftover sock yarn. Some are little bits and some more substantial. 

I've thought of making "scrap" socks ... how would the Russian join hold up under wear?

Other project ideas?


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

Me too, would love ideas to use up my bag full of left over sock yarn.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't know for sure, having never tried it for connecting yarns with that join, when sock knitting. I hope someone has tried it and give her advice.

Your idea is great... scrap socks. How about fingerless gloves? Or, a "bandanna type" kerchief?


----------



## 1kittie1 (Jun 16, 2013)

I like to mix and match them and make infant socks. If you make the entire leg K1,P1 ribbing they stay on better. I do cuff down with after thought heel to make it easy to insert different colored heels and toes. They can be donated to a crisis pregnancy center or used as Christmas decorations. I have also thought about using them randomly in a simple garter simple garter stitch shawl.


----------



## mmrmein (Feb 2, 2013)

I can see three pair of gloves in your sock yarn.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Here are some ideas.....
* Little sacks for cell phones, soap, trinkets, or gift money
* Mitered squares
* Easy center out lightweight throw


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

I personally don't like the Russian join...I just don't trust it....that's just me!
How about mitered squares! My knitting group ladies make blankets, shawls and scarves. They are very pretty! :XD:


----------



## Debi55 (Jun 4, 2014)

I did a log blanket from left over sock yarn. Being wool, my husby wants to use it on his sailboat.


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

What pattern would you use for fingerless gloves?


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

"Frankensocks"..... knit one stitch with old and new yarns, weave ends in opposite directions through purl bumps on reverse side.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I love to make socks from leftover sock yarns. They are always one of a kind. I sometimes use russian join, and it NEVER comes apart if it is done with enough of a tail woven back into the yarn, but I don't use that join on socks at all. I prefer to just knit about 4 stitches with both yarns together, and leave a tail and skim them through the purl bumps on the inside of the sock. I have made many pairs of these socks and have never had one come apart at the join.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

romagica said:


> I have a lot of leftover sock yarn. Some are little bits and some more substantial.
> 
> I've thought of making "scrap" socks ... how would the Russian join hold up under wear?
> 
> Other project ideas?


I've started collecting sock yarn. Both leftovers and full skeins. Using a size 3 needle, I'am making a 10 Stitch blanket. The pattern is free on Ravelry. It will be the perfect weight for winter here.


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> "Frankensocks"..... knit one stitch with old and new yarns, weave ends in opposite directions through purl bumps on reverse side.


Great socks! What a perfect name for them. I would use my leftovers except I don't have much leftover sock yarn. Guess I should get going on all the skeins that I have and make more socks.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

romagica said:


> I have a lot of leftover sock yarn. Some are little bits and some more substantial.
> 
> I've thought of making "scrap" socks ... how would the Russian join hold up under wear?
> 
> Other project ideas?


Not sure about the join, but love your idea. I've been saving my scraps too and think I'll try your solution!!! Thanks and let us see your completed socks!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> "Frankensocks"..... knit one stitch with old and new yarns, weave ends in opposite directions through purl bumps on reverse side.


Great socks. Great idea!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I love to make socks from leftover sock yarns. They are always one of a kind. I sometimes use russian join, and it NEVER comes apart if it is done with enough of a tail woven back into the yarn, but I don't use that join on socks at all. I prefer to just knit about 4 stitches with both yarns together, and leave a tail and skim them through the purl bumps on the inside of the sock. I have made many pairs of these socks and have never had one come apart at the join.


Great socks. Great idea!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for all the ideas .


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

romagica said:


> I have a lot of leftover sock yarn. Some are little bits and some more substantial.
> 
> I've thought of making "scrap" socks ... how would the Russian join hold up under wear?
> 
> Other project ideas?


Russian join works great and stands up to wear well


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Frankensocks is a not exclusive to sockit2me, it is a name for leftover socks, and there is a group on Ravelry with this name.


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

Hexagons for the bee keeper's afghan


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

Baby socks and baby slippers.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

sockit2me said:


> "Frankensocks"..... knit one stitch with old and new yarns, weave ends in opposite directions through purl bumps on reverse side.


Lovely socks. I have only ever made socks on two needles with a seam, I really must have a go at a proper pair .


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> "Frankensocks"..... knit one stitch with old and new yarns, weave ends in opposite directions through purl bumps on reverse side.


Yup! That how I join yarn when knitting socks... but, I knit three or four stitches, then weave in ends.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

romagica said:


> I have a lot of leftover sock yarn. Some are little bits and some more substantial.
> 
> I've thought of making "scrap" socks ... how would the Russian join hold up under wear?
> 
> Other project ideas?


I use it for making baby socks. My favorite pattern makes up fast and is easily adapted for other size yarns and needles.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hunca-munca


----------



## 2sticksandahook (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi have you any idea why it will not download. It says download but no download shows,love the idea but will not dl for me. Thanks and hugs


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

chickkie said:


> I love to make socks from leftover sock yarns. They are always one of a kind. I sometimes use russian join, and it NEVER comes apart if it is done with enough of a tail woven back into the yarn, but I don't use that join on socks at all. I prefer to just knit about 4 stitches with both yarns together, and leave a tail and skim them through the purl bumps on the inside of the sock. I have made many pairs of these socks and have never had one come apart at the join.


This is how my mother taught me to do the joins, and I've been using it recently in the socks that I knit for her. So far, no complaints.


----------



## bonnielart12 (Apr 26, 2012)

I am knitting Stephen West's (Westknits) Penguono, which is a kimono style jacket with all sock yarn held double. For someone like me who gets bored, it is a shock to see how this is turning out.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

I doubled yarns of similar colours and made a poncho out of it using Loops' "Fifty Shades of Linen" pattern. Turned out really pretty. www.loopsknitting.com I joined the yarn at the edges, didn't use the russian join, but it does hold up well.


----------



## sara46ward (Nov 8, 2014)

These socks are beautiful! I think the black brings it all together.


----------



## aussiebead (Sep 22, 2015)

I often join my sock wool, as I like to play around with the colours on heels and toes. Just cut 2 of the 4 plys out on each piece of wool for about 2 inches, then lay them together and roll together in your hands until the wool is joined.
Makes a firm and invisible join that I have never had come apart.
Make mini egg cosies from sock wool scraps. Small ribbed band, then knit for a couple of inches and make a short "toe" to finish.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

The examples of things people have made are very inspiring. Does the Russian Join work well on yarns of slightly differing compositions and weights? It is a very good join, but some yarns don't hold it well and when you tug, it comes apart.


----------



## tattinrn (Dec 6, 2011)

You have great taste - I saw a few that I have made up!


----------



## sheila burns (Aug 21, 2011)

Using leftover sock yarn I have knit chevron scarves. They are a bit time consuming but the results are quite nice.


----------



## Ratsass (Oct 16, 2014)

What about a linen stitch scarf.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

At the knitting shop I go to They had a pair of socks that were white and they had used bits of left over sock yarn to make strips in them. they were really beautiful. I say get a few hanks of white or off white and make more socks.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I use most of my left over sock yarn for AG doll clothes. With two granddaughters and a grandson who has a "boy" doll I am kept rather busy and there are no left overs


----------



## pebblecreek (Mar 13, 2011)

Great ideas


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I have made numerous scarves, shawls and a mitred square afghan, Am thinking I will make a mitred square poncho.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I use them for baby or toddler socks..stripes in adult socks ....


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> Here are some ideas.....
> * Little sacks for cell phones, soap, trinkets, or gift money
> * Mitered squares
> * Easy center out lightweight throw


You have quite a flair for everything knitting. Love all your suggestions but especially the easy center out throw. It is gorgeous!!!


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

You could make fair isle socks and use up some scraps.


----------



## Juanita H (Nov 14, 2011)

My favorite scarf is knit from leftover sock yarn. I start toe up, work a Fleegle heel, knit straight as long as I want the scarf to be and end with a mitten. I've made two of these scarves and the prettiest one has a few rows of black between each color. The lengths of colored sock yarn look best when they're in random lengths.


----------



## dkmoyer (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow, many great ideas here. I also have a bag of leftover sock yarns.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

I love making small ornament socks and found the plaque at a craft fair for display. Sock weight yarn is better weight for ornaments, and can also be attached to a package along with normal pair in gift.


----------



## ewc43 (May 5, 2011)

I recently made a shawl from leftover sock yarn. I really didn't like the way the stripes worked out, but my daughter and several people in our knitting group loved it. She will receive it for her birthday. I used the Russian join throughout. It is very sturdy.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Great post, thank you. Love some of the ideas. 

I intend to make another Saige Poncho with all the left over sock yarn I have, as they are calling loud from the stash. I have never used the Russian join but will try it as it sounds as though it works.

Or if you are in the mood for an epic project start the Persian dream blanket with sock yarn and a solid colour.


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

romagica said:


> I have a lot of leftover sock yarn. Some are little bits and some more substantial.
> 
> I've thought of making "scrap" socks ... how would the Russian join hold up under wear?
> 
> Other project ideas?


I use my leftover sock yarn for charity knits. You only need bits of this and that to make colorful baby socks, hats, or mittens. You can also make very interesting shawls. I use a weave in as you knit join that holds up well. Have fun with future creations.


----------



## RV Granny (Jul 17, 2011)

I use my left over sock yarn to make tube socks for toddlers. The colors are fun, the tube socks are easy, they stay on their feet better and you can easily pass them on to younger kids -


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

Juanita H said:


> My favorite scarf is knit from leftover sock yarn. I start toe up, work a Fleegle heel, knit straight as long as I want the scarf to be and end with a mitten. I've made two of these scarves and the prettiest one has a few rows of black between each color. The lengths of colored sock yarn look best when they're in random lengths.


I'm confused. You make a scarf
With a sock on one end and a mitten on the other end?


----------



## Janpeonys (Jan 20, 2015)

I use one or two strands with regular yarn while knitting hats or mittons. It's colorful and strong.


----------



## Juanita H (Nov 14, 2011)

romagica said:


> I'm confused. You make a scarf
> With a sock on one end and a mitten on the other end?


Yes. I had planned on a sock at wash end, but a friend suggested the mitten. It's whimsical.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Juanita H said:


> My favorite scarf is knit from leftover sock yarn. I start toe up, work a Fleegle heel, knit straight as long as I want the scarf to be and end with a mitten. I've made two of these scarves and the prettiest one has a few rows of black between each color. The lengths of colored sock yarn look best when they're in random lengths.


I would love to see a picture of your scarf.


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

One idea is making mini-socks, to use as tree ornaments -
you can also knit preemie hats for babies with sock yarn.
Another idea is to knit Marianne Mel's little mini hearts ~ on Ravelry 
or her Smoothie hats - a project in UK - but could also use these as tree ornaments or attach to a gift tag, they are sooo cute!
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/innocent-smoothie---age-uk---striped-hats

Just check out all her stuff! so many patterns.......so little time...!


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Great topic and great ideas!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

i see some great left over yarn ideas. I will continue to accumulate.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

I plan to make a couple of these, but that will not make a dent in my extra sock yarn pile.
http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/mini-key-ring-purses


----------



## Capva (Jan 24, 2011)

1Kittie1...any stitch would be nice in a shawl. The sock yarn would make a nice shawlette.


----------



## scrapbookbabs (Nov 24, 2014)

Make a hitchhiker scarf. Size 6 needles


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I am making mitts right now from sock yarn. Perfect weight before the snow falls !!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Yarn Happy said:


> I plan to make a couple of these, but that will not make a dent in my extra sock yarn pile.
> http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/mini-key-ring-purses


I like they are very cute. Nice stocking stuffers.


----------



## sandys34 (Mar 19, 2014)

Many of the ladies in my knit group make a scarf. ..cast on 48 stitches, magic loop it, knit it as long as the yarn holds out; since all the tails are inside the scarf, there's no need to weave in the ends. Good luck!!!!


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Children or baby socks. Never to young for hand knit socks.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> I plan to make a couple of these, but that will not make a dent in my extra sock yarn pile.
> http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/mini-key-ring-purses


What a great idea. Thanks for the link


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

There's a book in the "101 One-skein Wonders" series that's all about sock yarn. They have some cute accessories in one section. My favorite is the sunglasses sock. I've made a longer, skinnier version that holds a folding fan for my purse--I refer to it as my "hot flash kit."


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

This pattern could be done easily with sock yarn, as it is just a tube, and again no ends to deal with (I did about 4 stitches with both ends) as they are all inside. I used cashmere here as I had a lot of small balls and it was a good project for it, but what a waste of good yarn as I can't wear the scarf.. it makes me itch.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sweet-lil-scarfette


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Great ideas, but I want the mitered squares' afghan! The little bags and other afghan are lovely, too.



sockit2me said:


> Here are some ideas.....
> * Little sacks for cell phones, soap, trinkets, or gift money
> * Mitered squares
> * Easy center out lightweight throw


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

So many great ideas. I am saving old bits of dk for mitered squares which I someday will do something with. I use the magic knot and it never comes apart--or I knit a few stitches with both yarns and then, as sockit2me says, just weave each end in the opposite direction. Frankly, I think leftover bits of yarn are fabulous. I use them as stripes and sections in all kinds of projects that don't even call for them. Makes things fun and interesting and personal.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

I love the "hot flash kit" idea.



lakesideladyknits said:


> There's a book in the "101 One-skein Wonders" series that's all about sock yarn. They have some cute accessories in one section. My favorite is the sunglasses sock. I've made a longer, skinnier version that holds a folding fan for my purse--I refer to it as my "hot flash kit."


----------



## Capva (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Beautiful blanket!!!



Debi55 said:


> I did a log blanket from left over sock yarn. Being wool, my husby wants to use it on his sailboat.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

lakesideladyknits said:


> There's a book in the "101 One-skein Wonders" series that's all about sock yarn. They have some cute accessories in one section. My favorite is the sunglasses sock. I've made a longer, skinnier version that holds a folding fan for my purse--I refer to it as my "hot flash kit."


That's a neat idea--I may have the book or can find similar. Can you post a photo?


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Steven West has a great sweater design called Loosey Goosey that is made with random left over sock yarn. One of these days, if I can ever stop making socks, I want to try it.


----------



## smilessell (Nov 15, 2011)

I am making what I call a Blender Blanket ,holding 1 strand of worsted and 1 strand of any sock yarn I pull out of my left over sock yarn bag. I am knitting it all in garter stitch.Make your own gauge and choose any size needle. I am using size 101/2 needle and encore yarn in white.I am loving the way it looks,


----------



## AshesP (Jun 18, 2012)

I used my leftover sock yarns to make a cute & colorful linen stitch scarf. No worry about joining since the ends become the fringe.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Debi55 said:


> I did a log blanket from left over sock yarn. Being wool, my husby wants to use it on his sailboat.


very nice blanket. 
We love to sail too. had a Compact 16, and 19. At the present time we have a Slipper 17, but she is a little to much to haul and rig, and is for sale. we have our eye on a Compact 16 again, which is easy to rig and fun for the small lakes around here.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

It is the only join I use and it holds up just fine. Have never had a problem and I have many scrappy socks.


----------



## skitty's_mum (Sep 30, 2013)

NRoberts said:


> This was posted the other day. Promises not to come undone. It could solve your problem?
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-362697-1.html


But the post the other day said that it did come undone


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

When I use many colors I usually use a weave in as you go method, used in fair isle, which is to bring your needle over and under end, catching it and weaving it in. Even a superwash wash wool sock yarn will stick to itself and ends will not come undone.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Good idea and beautiful scarf!



scrapbookbabs said:


> Make a hitchhiker scarf. Size 6 needles


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Lovely scarf! Thank you for the pattern.



chickkie said:


> This pattern could be done easily with sock yarn, as it is just a tube, and again no ends to deal with (I did about 4 stitches with both ends) as they are all inside. I used cashmere here as I had a lot of small balls and it was a good project for it, but what a waste of good yarn as I can't wear the scarf.. it makes me itch.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sweet-lil-scarfette


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

I don't knit socks but I buy sock yarn for some of the handwarmers/fingerless mitts I'm knitting for little girls in our church. Such great colors and patterns!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh yes I agree. It makes great mitts for the smaller hands,
But I make them for my daughter as in between weight mitts,
And YES the colors are magnificent !!!!


FrannyGrace said:


> I don't knit socks but I buy sock yarn for some of the handwarmers/fingerless mitts I'm knitting for little girls in our church. Such great colors and patterns!


----------



## carhar (Oct 10, 2013)

I make scrappy socks with mine. I do not use any join. The sock yarn usually is to thin to make a good Russian join. I just knit for two stitches the two yarns together, then continue on with the new yarn. I weave in the ends when I am through. I do it at a place where it is not to obvious or where you would feel it a little bit. 
Also you can make a magic knot wind all of the yarn into a large cake and make a scrappy scarf/shawl. There are a lot of patterns for them too.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

romagica said:


> I have a lot of leftover sock yarn. Some are little bits and some more substantial.
> 
> I've thought of making "scrap" socks ... how would the Russian join hold up under wear?
> 
> Other project ideas?


Russian join holds up really well.

What I love to do with my left over socks yarn...when there is enough... is to make a matching pair of fingerless gloves. Ravelry has a free pattern for Left Over Sock Yarn Mitts 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leftover-sock-yarn-mitts


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

Thank you all for such great ideas!! 

I'm being pulled to make some Frankensocks. I think the name alone makes me want to give it a whirl!!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

smilessell said:


> I am making what I call a Blender Blanket ,holding 1 strand of worsted and 1 strand of any sock yarn I pull out of my left over sock yarn bag. I am knitting it all in garter stitch.Make your own gauge and choose any size needle. I am using size 101/2 needle and encore yarn in white.I am loving the way it looks,


Sounds like a great idea. Hope you post a pic so we can enjoy it too


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

carhar said:


> I make scrappy socks with mine. I do not use any join. The sock yarn usually is to thin to make a good Russian join. I just knit for two stitches the two yarns together, then continue on with the new yarn. I weave in the ends when I am through. I do it at a place where it is not to obvious or where you would feel it a little bit.
> Also you can make a magic knot wind all of the yarn into a large cake and make a scrappy scarf/shawl. There are a lot of patterns for them too.


Those are great!!!!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm not sure about the Russian join, but I've used both spit splice and Magic knot to make scrap socks.

Leftover sock yarn is also great for the Beekeepers Quilt. I've got one started in sock yarn and another in worsted weight.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-beekeepers-quilt


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

romagica said:


> Thank you all for such great ideas!!
> 
> I'm being pulled to make some Frankensocks. I think the name alone makes me want to give it a whirl!!


They're actually called Monster Socks. There's a group on Ravelry for it. There may be some tips there, plus lots of pictures to look at too!
http://www.ravelry.com/groups/monstersocks


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

smilessell said:


> I am making what I call a Blender Blanket ,holding 1 strand of worsted and 1 strand of any sock yarn I pull out of my left over sock yarn bag. I am knitting it all in garter stitch.Make your own gauge and choose any size needle. I am using size 101/2 needle and encore yarn in white.I am loving the way it looks,


Sounds like a great idea, maybe combined with the log cabin or 10 stitch. I like the 10 stitch, but with sock yarn, way too many stitches, but your way could be nice and pretty fast. Love to see a photo of the combination.


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

Since my sock yarn is mostly made of a high percent of wool, I use the spit join. Works perfectly and it's like one continous piece of yarn when done properly.


----------



## iblimey (Aug 5, 2015)

A very beautiful blanket. A friend also made a blanket out of left over sock yarn, all in 1/2dc. It looks amazing with the different colours.


----------



## bethn (Dec 26, 2012)

oh, maybe just one more???
Besides all the great gloves, fingerless mitts, and hats on Ravelry knitted in fingering weight, there's this pattern I've had my eye on for lightweight scraps (I'm sure fingering would work). What do you think? http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/01-bird-mobile



luree said:


> Thanks for all the ideas .


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Here's a bunch of sock yarn fingerless gloves on Ravelry - all free. I've made several of them and they're so comfy.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&availability=free&view=captioned_thumbs&craft=knitting&language=en&sort=best&page=1&query=sock%20yarn%20fingerless%20gloves


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> I'm not sure about the Russian join, but I've used both spit splice and Magic knot to make scrap socks.
> 
> Leftover sock yarn is also great for the Beekeepers Quilt. I've got one started in sock yarn and another in worsted weight.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-beekeepers-quilt


Those are going to be gorgeous. Kudos to you for sewing all those rogether!!


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Great idea, thank you for posting.



JTM said:


> Russian join holds up really well.
> 
> What I love to do with my left over socks yarn...when there is enough... is to make a matching pair of fingerless gloves. Ravelry has a free pattern for Left Over Sock Yarn Mitts
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leftover-sock-yarn-mitts


----------



## hunter'smydog (Oct 24, 2011)

I had a wonderful time last year with leftover sock yarn. I made 8 tiny Christmas stockings for a friend who displayed then in her bay window Christmas display.


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

romagica said:


> I have a lot of leftover sock yarn. Some are little bits and some more substantial.
> 
> I've thought of making "scrap" socks ... how would the Russian join hold up under wear?
> 
> Other project ideas?


..................
Dobby socks for sure ....they're the only socks that a 3rd one is fun and useful! My niece loves hers!!!


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Wonderful! They're awesome. I like yours even better than my Mismatched in Vermont socks, which I love. MIV says life is too short for matching socks. http://www.socklady.com/index.php

There were threads yesterday about wearing transparent boots, clogs, tennis shoes, so your socks would show through.

Our son's Micro Biology Professor's trademark was that he never wore matching socks.



sherimorphis said:


> ..................
> Dobby socks for sure ....they're the only socks that a 3rd one is fun and useful! My niece loves hers!!!


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

saukvillesu said:


> That's a neat idea--I may have the book or can find similar. Can you post a photo?


Whoops, sorry, don't have a camera. But the book is "Sock Yarn One-Skein Wonders," edited by Judith Durant. Storey Publishing, 2010.

The "sock" starts with a large number of st's co and knit for a few rows to make a ruffle. Then it's decreased down by half. A couple of rows of rib to make the part that cinches itself closed, then st. st. for the length you need. A couple of rows where you K2tog. to close the "toe" (or really more like the top of a hat), draw through last few stitches to close up. It's really just a tube closed shut on one end, with a stretchy ribbed opening with a ruffle on top.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

sherimorphis said:


> ..................
> Dobby socks for sure ....they're the only socks that a 3rd one is fun and useful! My niece loves hers!!!


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

I did an experiment, and found that the Russian Join works just fine for socks and holds up well. I also tried knitting the "old" and "new" yarns together for 5-10 stitches, and am quite pleased with that. It is faster, does not have a noticeable bump, and holds incredibly well. I am hard on these socks to make sure they hold up - machine wash, and sometimes machine dry (when hubby puts them in the dryer), and I have had no problems with it at all.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I have a pair of leftover yarn socks on my needles right now and have been using the Russian Join, and taper the ends to avoid a bulky spot where the join is. BUT it takes way more time than simply knitting the two yarns together for several stitches. Both work well. It just depends on how much extra time and patience you have to work that Russian Join.


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

Go to Ravelry and type in mini or tiny.
I just made a teeny-tiny sweater.


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

runflyski said:


> Go to Ravelry and type in mini or tiny.
> I just made a teeny-tiny sweater.


Picture?


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

I just drop the old tail and pick up the new. I knit a few sts and tie the 2 tails into a half knot. After I knit a few rows I will go back and weave each tail in the opposite direction, never had a problem doing this. I would also say one tail could be picked up on the next row and knit along to weave that in, same for the other tail. Sheri


----------



## Jjenkins (Jul 20, 2012)

I usually use my scrap sock yarn for a variety of items. Doll clothes, infant socks or stocking caps, and more recently coffee cup cozies. A medium size sock cuff in k1p1 ribbing makes a great easy to make cup cozie.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

I knitted a stunning shawl using leftover sock yarn of similar colors melding the leftovers with navy fingering yarn to bring it all together.
Ellie


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

smilessell said:


> I am making what I call a Blender Blanket ,holding 1 strand of worsted and 1 strand of any sock yarn I pull out of my left over sock yarn bag. I am knitting it all in garter stitch.Make your own gauge and choose any size needle. I am using size 101/2 needle and encore yarn in white.I am loving the way it looks,


Very interesting, I would love to see a picture of the blanket.


----------



## alisonarr (Feb 10, 2011)

A Hexi Puff quilt! Mine is a work in progress (only have 20 puffs so far!)


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Wow. What a lot of great ideas. I have used some sock yarn remnants to make a wingspan shawl.


----------



## jbaumgart (Oct 7, 2011)

"Scrap socks" sound like a great idea! I have used the Russian join when making socks with sock yarn and had no problems &#128522;


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

I know this is frowned on, but when I make scrap socks I don't bother to weave in the ends. I knit with both yarns held together for about six stitches and then cut the ends to about an inch or so. They have never come apart and you can't feel the little tails on the inside. I take my fancy socks seriously and weave in all ends. These are just for fun, and don't girls just want to have fun?


----------



## pawpawlover (Jun 10, 2012)

I have used up sock yarn by knitting it together with another 4 ply yarn (8ply) and making beanies with it. The pattern in the sock yarn gives a lovely finish when put with a plain colour. These two beanies are samples of how the sock yarn turns out when knitted this way.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Lovely!!!



pawpawlover said:


> I have used up sock yarn by knitting it together with another 4 ply yarn (8ply) and making beanies with it. The pattern in the sock yarn gives a lovely finish when put with a plain colour. These two beanies are samples of how the sock yarn turns out when knitted this way.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am designing and knitting a stashbuster sock yarn cardigan- I have the back done and two of the fronts and have to start putting them together. An interesting, time consuming project.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Gorgeous!!!



Designer1234 said:


> I am designing and knitting a stashbuster sock yarn cardigan- I have the back done and two of the fronts and have to start putting them together. An interesting, time consuming project.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> "Frankensocks"..... knit one stitch with old and new yarns, weave ends in opposite directions through purl bumps on reverse side.


What a great idea. I have lots of left over sock yarn in my stash. I have seen the mitred square rug made out of left over sock yarn but it would take me years to do.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

mmMardi said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thankyou! I hope to work on in starting again next week. Have been making some fingerless gloves and matching scarves to get my Christmas gifts underway.

I have a thread on Pictures and will post it there when I finish. I also will post it here.


----------



## Bellasmum (Apr 21, 2015)

You could make the beekeeper so quilt. Cute little hexagons, stuffed...or not. It's not free but you can find it on Ravelry


----------



## smc (Nov 27, 2011)

I have made a number of linen stitch cowls with my left over sock yarn


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

Very attractive cowl!


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am designing and knitting a stashbuster sock yarn cardigan- I have the back done and two of the fronts and have to start putting them together. An interesting, time consuming project.


Love it! Great idea.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I've made baby hats, and they are adorable


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Debi55 said:


> I did a log blanket from left over sock yarn. Being wool, my husby wants to use it on his sailboat.


Beautiful! A very effective use of yarn and colors. I love the
Log Cabin pattern.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> Here are some ideas.....
> * Little sacks for cell phones, soap, trinkets, or gift money
> * Mitered squares
> * Easy center out lightweight throw


All of these items are lovely. I especially like your second blanket.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

maryjaye said:


> Beautiful! A very effective use of yarn and colors. I love the
> Log Cabin pattern.


 :thumbup: very pretty and it looks so cozy.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

smc said:


> I have made a number of linen stitch cowls with my left over sock yarn


Very nice. You'd never guess it's made with leftovers. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

asty said:


> Very interesting, I would love to see a picture of the blanket.


That sounds fun and I'll bet it's really pretty also.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

sherimorphis said:


> ..................
> Dobby socks for sure ....they're the only socks that a 3rd one is fun and useful! My niece loves hers!!!


I would love them as well! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

bonnielart12 said:


> I am knitting Stephen West's (Westknits) Penguono, which is a kimono style jacket with all sock yarn held double. For someone like me who gets bored, it is a shock to see how this is turning out.


I for one would love to see your jacket. It sounds fun.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

romagica said:


> I'm confused. You make a scarf
> With a sock on one end and a mitten on the other end?


I was wondering the same thing. Lol it could be cute.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

This is gorgeous!!! Can you point me toward the pattern. I love the look! You did a beautiful job.



smc said:


> I have made a number of linen stitch cowls with my left over sock yarn


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> very nice blanket.
> We love to sail too. had a Compact 16, and 19. At the present time we have a Slipper 17, but she is a little to much to haul and rig, and is for sale. we have our eye on a Compact 16 again, which is easy to rig and fun for the small lakes around here.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: awesome!


----------



## knitsiptink (Dec 14, 2011)

My LYS just held free classes on using your stash. One of the ideas was making "magic balls" (2 the same) for your own version of self striping sock yarn. We used Russian joins but instead of using a tapestry needle we used a darning needle and sort of wove thru the strand rather than trying to get straight up the middle. With the fingering wt yarn it works great. Hope some of you post "magic ball sock pics" be neat to see all those one-of-a-kinds....I also used them for Barbie Doll clothes.


----------



## Christiane (Mar 31, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> Here are some ideas.....
> * Little sacks for cell phones, soap, trinkets, or gift money
> * Mitered squares
> * Easy center out lightweight throw


So creative! Beautiful work.


----------



## smc (Nov 27, 2011)

mmMardi said:


> This is gorgeous!!! Can you point me toward the pattern. I love the look! You did a beautiful job.


It's the Manic Panic Cowl by Sarah Core. I think it was free from Ravelry.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you so much! I downloaded the pattern from Ravelry. It is free, which is always nice. The downside of retirement is the lack of a paycheck. If mine turns out half as lovely as yours, I'll be thrilled!



smc said:


> It's the Manic Panic Cowl by Sarah Core. I think it was free from Ravelry.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

romagica said:


> I have a lot of leftover sock yarn. Some are little bits and some more substantial.
> 
> I've thought of making "scrap" socks ... how would the Russian join hold up under wear?
> 
> Other project ideas?


Why don't you knit squares and make a triangle blanket or join a couple of colours together and knit them also into a blanket. What ever you decide all the best


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I made a pair of socks from self striping yarn which had one colour I was not keen on, so I cut out each lot and used the Russian join. Each sock has about 5 or 6 joins and they are holding up well. 

I generally don't consider sock yarn leftovers as leftover, because I like to use a different colour for the top, middle and the toes. For the 2nd part of the foot which is hidden in my shoes I don't really care what the colours are, so any tiny bits get used up that way. 

Did some socks for DH recently and had a tiny bit of yellow left, so did the top few rows of one of his pair of brown stripy socks with the yellow. They look OK. He is happy to wear them and he is particular about his clothing!  

A knitting friend told me just the other day that she knows of a lady who knits lots of socks from leftovers and sells her unmatched pairs for $75 AU. People obviously like them to pay what she asks.


----------



## skitty's_mum (Sep 30, 2013)

44gram said:


> Those are going to be gorgeous. Kudos to you for sewing all those rogether!!


I only managed to knit one before I'd had enough. They'd be gorgeous in sock yarn 'though...


----------



## skitty's_mum (Sep 30, 2013)

alisonarr said:


> A Hexi Puff quilt! Mine is a work in progress (only have 20 puffs so far!)


That's 19 more than me


----------



## emmatonoose (Nov 26, 2012)

Haven't looked through all pages of replies so if duplicate- oh well, Found this cute Sachet heart pattern- thought a perhaps quick knit and great for Christmas gifts...here's a pdf link-
http://img2.tapuz.co.il/forums/1_112223307.pdf 
Will try to edit this to include picture or post supplemental pic

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/heart-sachet


----------



## skitty's_mum (Sep 30, 2013)

Love the hearts - I'd forgotten I'd got that pattern so had a quick look at my (current) memory stick. I've a pattern for a sock yarn Garter stitch corner to corner, done on 5mm needles to make it light, credited to A is for Anarchy, and a 10-sided rug using 8 strands (7 plain) from www.sheepspace.ca


----------



## Maxine1944 (Jun 7, 2012)

I tried using the magic knot to make socks out of leftover sock yarn. The knot came out twice. I was using washable sock yarn. I think the knot would have held if the yarn was not washable. But, I want to be able to machine wash my socks. So, I gave up trying to make socks out of leftover sock yarn.


----------



## HH Cartee (Jun 12, 2013)

I use 2 strands knitted together to make hats and/or scarves. Just add another piece of leftover yarn when one ends. I was making them for the people at the soup kitchen and my 26 yr old granddaughter came in and wanted a hat and a scarf. Said the mingled look appealed to her.


----------



## Karen's Creations (Mar 21, 2013)

I saw a pattern on Ravelry - I think it's called Paintbox Log Cabin blanket - I plan to try it with my left over sock yarn. Swirl Shawl might also lend itself to left over yarns.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

I bought a dozen kiss clasps for change purses and I use my leftover sock yarn to make these as little gifts for friends.


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

Even though I have PROMISED myself I would not start any new projects until I have completed several WIPs, I am going to start a pair of Monster Socks this weekend. So excited!!


----------



## ltcmomky (Aug 22, 2013)

My daughter did an afghan that was really pretty and used up all of her left over sock yarn.
I was thinking some little Christmas ornaments would be cute. Little socks, mittens and caps. You could have your own little miniature knitting tree!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

smc said:


> I have made a number of linen stitch cowls with my left over sock yarn


Really pretty. I downloaded the pattern....thank you.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

Cdambro said:


> Really pretty. I downloaded the pattern....thank you.


where did you find the pattern, I would love to have it too.


----------



## smc (Nov 27, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> where did you find the pattern, I would love to have it too.


It is Manic Panic Cowl by Sarah Core free from Ravelry. I just knit until I ran out of one color and then started another.


----------



## wilderness2000 (Mar 6, 2011)

could use leftover sock yarn for the stripes in these socks
http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/detail.html?code=FK00197&cat_id=385


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/detail.html?code=FK00197&cat_id=385


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I use a hybrid Russian/braided join. I fold the yarn like the Russian but instead of sewing the end through the plies I braid the end back on itself for about 2 or 3 inches. It has been rock solid so far.

One of the ladies in our knitting group gracefully accepted all the bits and pieces of sock yarn and made some charming entrelac scarves for charity with them.



PapillonThreads said:


> I personally don't like the Russian join...I just don't trust it....that's just me!
> How about mitered squares! My knitting group ladies make blankets, shawls and scarves. They are very pretty! :XD:


----------



## Ancaster (Mar 18, 2014)

Check our my "avatar" to see how I used up some of mine.


----------



## Ancaster (Mar 18, 2014)

Sorry.. and I did used the Russian join very successfully.


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

very nice idea and work


----------



## BJP (Oct 1, 2013)

Tiny doll cloths.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Leftover yarns, sock yarn or others, can work well to hold stitches when you forget your stitch holder.

My sister once took some leftover yarn and knitted a sweater, changing colors as colors ran out (she received a lot of nice compliments for this). This could be done for socks also, or mittens. The interesting thing is not really knowing what it would look like until you finish it. What about knitting or crocheting some headbands? They are quite popular right now.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

romagica said:


> I have a lot of leftover sock yarn. Some are little bits and some more substantial.
> 
> I've thought of making "scrap" socks ... how would the Russian join hold up under wear?
> 
> Other project ideas?


I think the braided join which is much like the russian might work. I am knitting a stashbuster cardigan from mix and match sock yarn. Back is done and one front but won't be able to work on it until after Christmas. So much to do so little time!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

romagica said:


> I have a lot of leftover sock yarn. Some are little bits and some more substantial.
> 
> I've thought of making "scrap" socks ... how would the Russian join hold up under wear?
> 
> Other project ideas?


I think the braided join which is much like the russian might work. I am knitting a stashbuster cardigan from mix and match sock yarn. Back is done and one front but won't be able to work on it until after Christmas. So much to do so little time!!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> I made a pair of socks from self striping yarn which had one colour I was not keen on, so I cut out each lot and used the Russian join. Each sock has about 5 or 6 joins and they are holding up well.
> 
> I generally don't consider sock yarn leftovers as leftover, because I like to use a different colour for the top, middle and the toes. For the 2nd part of the foot which is hidden in my shoes I don't really care what the colours are, so any tiny bits get used up that way.
> 
> ...


This is good for people who have had a leg or foot amputated. I'm sure there are some that would welcome these socks.


----------

